# University of Waterloo Students Enrolled in ROTP



## mrmat29 (21 Feb 2010)

Are there any UW engineering students or students from any program with coop enrolled under ROTP?. I'm a 2nd year electrical engineering student and i'm awating acceptance into ROTP civy u and i was would like to know the experiences of coop students with ROTP.

My next coop term during the summer will most likely be in California and i want to make sure there will be no conflicts since, if i get accepted, i would already be employed by the CF by the time i leave Canada.

Cheers


----------



## benny88 (4 Mar 2010)

I'll try to look up a reference for you later when I have more time, but I know you cannot partake in subsidized education outside of Canada. I wouldn't be optimistic about getting to do a coop in California.


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Mar 2010)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I'll try to look up a reference for you later when I have more time, but I know you cannot partake in subsidized education outside of Canada. I wouldn't be optimistic about getting to do a coop in California.



This is not exactly true - subsidized education at the graduate level takes place outside Canada (for example U.K., U.S.)  

There would be no benefit for the CF to enrol you as a Co-op student.  You would have no time do military training because you would be in school or on co-op for the duration of your university degree.  The CF would not pay you (and for your expenses) without any time spent in uniform in return.  The "un-official" goal of Co-op is to graduate into a job that you have selected from your work experiences. In many cases you will receive a stipend while you are on co-op, if you are in the military you cannot accept it since you would already be paid a monthly CF salary.  The two streams will not cross.


----------



## gcclarke (5 Mar 2010)

From CFAO 9-12 -- REGULAR OFFICER TRAINING PLAN


> 3.     The purpose of the ROTP is to develop selected civilian candidates
> for service as career officers in the Regular Force. This development is
> carried out at Canadian Military Colleges (CMCs) or at selected Canadian
> universities and affiliated colleges.
> ...


----------



## ballz (5 Mar 2010)

They definitely will allow ROTP students to do work-terms. If that's a part of your program, then it is what it is.

They pay the fee to the school, and they continue to pay your salary. You cannot accept any payment from the employer that's employing you for your work-term. Of course, the employer HAS to pay you, that's the law. So, if my understanding is correct, the SEMs have set up some sort of scholarship fund or charity or something that the employer's compensation goes to, and you get your CF salary.

What do the AERE, CELE, EME, and MARE acronyms stand for? Aerospace Engineering, Communications and Electronics Engineering, Electric/Mechanical Engineering, and Marine Systems Engineering?


----------



## gcclarke (6 Mar 2010)

MARE is just Maritime Engineer, and is a somewhat outdated term that encompasses all Marine Systems Engineers, Naval Combat Systems Engineers, and Naval Architects. Now-a-days, we mostly go by Naval Technical Officer (NTO). Of course, a lot of orders, regs, and other publications haven't yet been updated to reflect this change. As for the others, bingo.


----------



## mrmat29 (6 Mar 2010)

Wow, gc I didn't even know that until now. My 3 choices were Signals, EME and CELE, so obviously I won't get selected for Signals.

Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## ballz (6 Mar 2010)

If Signals is what you want, but you also want an Engineering degree, you can always go to a school that doesn't require work-terms to get the Engineering degree. They do exist, Dalhousie is one that comes to mind.

EDIT: Errr... nvm... me stupid... You are already attending a school and obviously that school is what you have on your application. I'll just go sit in the corner now.


----------



## mrmat29 (15 Mar 2010)

Guys I got a call today from my captain with an offer for Signals officer so clearly that document you quoted above gcclarke no longer applies. With regards to the co-op pay, they said that is def. not true about giving my pay away to a fund, but they will do an investigation and get back to me. Wohoo!


----------



## ballz (15 Mar 2010)

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Guys I got a call today from my captain with an offer for Signals officer so clearly that document you quoted above gcclarke no longer applies. With regards to the co-op pay, they said that is def. not true about giving my pay away to a fund, but they will do an investigation and get back to me. Wohoo!



Keep us informed about what their investigation reveals, but I got that info from my SEM brief (which was only like 2 weeks before I posted that message), and it's the SEMs and such that handle those matters, not the RCs.

From a good friend of mine on an engineering work-term as I am typing this message:
"Ballz says:
 hey man
***** says:
 hey
Ballz says:
 quick question, you don't get any moneys from the company you are doing your work-term with right? you only get your CF pay?
***** says:
 exactly"

The work-term is a part of your education, which is a part of your training, so it would be a conflict of interest for you to receive moneys or any other compensation from a company employing you on a work-term. So, congrats on your offer, but don't get too excited about getting paid extra on your work-terms.


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Mar 2010)

Hi Gents,

I know from personal experience, as I placed an Officer on counselling and probation rather than the other option charge him, for accepting a stipend while on a work term.


----------



## mrmat29 (16 Mar 2010)

I got an answer through my MCC from the guy that manages the ROTP program in Ontario and there are essentially 3 options which co-op students can take while on coop since being paid by both the DND and the co-op company is not allowed:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Request to be put on leave without pay from DND
[*]Send a request in to my university to do co-op for the Army (if credit is granted for the work term)
[*]Keep DND pay and return co-op pay to university
[/list]


----------



## ballz (16 Mar 2010)

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> I got an answer through my MCC from the guy that manages the ROTP program in Ontario and there are essentially 3 options which co-op students can take while on coop since being paid by both the DND and the co-op company is not allowed:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]Request to be put on leave without pay from DND
> ...



I know option 2 has been done a few times by a few people and worked out well. Basically the CF pays the university your fee for your work-term in order to get credit for it. You go do your course and get 2 birds with one stone. 

Option 3 seems to be what happens when that can't be done, because...

Somebody with more TI will have to confirm this but I was under the impression the CF is very reluctant to put people on LWOP, especially numerous times (at 4 months in length each) within a short span of time (4 years). I'm sure someone with TI will quickly stop by to confirm or dismiss that tidbit.


----------

